# arranging info



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

Apparently I have my preferences or options fouled up some where.  My OTBS appears in non bold type immediately below my name.  My other disignation is bold. This is a reversal of what others display. Also my name in the list of who is online will not appear in bold as it does for other OTBS members.  What do I need to change?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 10, 2007)

Shoot Dutch a PM, he's your man.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 10, 2007)

Hillbilly, the line you added "Knight of the OTBS" doesn't come up bold. As for your name not being bold in the who's online list, apparently your name hasn't been set up to trigger the change. 

I agree with Mike.. shoot Dutch a PM to see if he can fix the problem.

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Hillbilly -

If you go to the User CP section and click the signature button you can edit it just like a post.

I was wondering just last night why some names are bold and others are not when they log in. It just registered in my tiny brain after all this time!


----------



## monty (Jun 10, 2007)

Hillbilly, I just made a change that should take care of your name being in bold when you log on. 
Cheers!

Edit: Looks like I do not have the necessary permissions to make the change. We'll have to wait for Dutch. I tried!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Monty -

What is the bold for?


----------



## monty (Jun 10, 2007)

Debi,
In the "Online" section a screen name in bold type indicates a member of the OTBS. If you roll your mouse over the names in that area it will indicate registered user, OTBS member, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhhhh - should've guessed that huh?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------

